# Why Pigeons



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I thought I would ask why do you raise pigeons. or have one or a few . As this is what brings interst to this site. I raise fantails have about 50 now. Will put about 16 pair together for the 2005 season. And keep a few hold overs. I have had something to do with pigeons most of my life. A very rewarding hobby. So if you have a feral/ common. to just any kind of pigeon. Or just like feeding the wild flocks Lets post why the pigeon bug bit you.


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

*....*

Hello re lee i love pigeons they are so awsome how the have changed over the thousands of years and how they have their own body marks and such(like the fans on the fantails and like the voice of a trumpeter....ect) and also they bring joy as when i am upset i go out with the birds and pet them and hold thm so the birds are really tame i do get upset when they die but i have to remember tis gods why of doing it....<thats y i love pigeons and all birds so much


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Robert,

Good topic...I'm sure everyone has their own personal story to tell and I am sure they are all different!!!
Last January, our town passed an ordinance allowing only 1 bird feeder per household. We had only had one feeder up, but since this is a three family, my husband promptly put up two more (he likes to be ornery!) Soon, in addition to the sparrows and whatnot, about 15 - 20 pigeons started showing up. I know some people feel they are a nuisance, but we liked them. One day, we noticed an all white pigeon with the group. It looked like there was something wrong w/ his wing and he was limping. It was hard for him to get his fair share of food, and also, if they startled and flew to the roof, it took him much longer to react and flop up to the roof. At night, instead of leaving w/ the rest of the pigeons, we noticed him huddled in a corner of our roof. When the temps were going to go down to below zero, we caught him easily and brought him in. Took him to the local vet who was not very interested in treating him...told us the leg and wing were not broken, but the bird probably had neurological damage and recommended a shelter/rehab about 2 hrs drive from me.....we had him for about ten days and wound up taking him there.
During all this time, I found this site and I have been a member ever since b/c I enjoy all the people and all the knowledge I have gained. I still keep an eye on and feed the ferals which has grown to a flock of about 90. Thankfully, I have been extremely lucky in that I have not spotted any more ill or "in trouble" birds so far (knock wood!)
I especially enjoy reading the threads by people like you Robert, and Scott and Warren, who keep lofts and raise birds for sport...the methods are very interesting to hear about. Also, all the information our "rescuers" have to offer. I learn something new here everyday.
So, that is my story...simple though it is.

Linda


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Lin that was good to read On what brought you to pigeons. And Im glad you enjoy the birds. Be intersting to read more posts


----------



## Bird_girl(Ronni (Nov 29, 2004)

*Well, my uncle used to have pigeons. I went to go and see him last year. He gave me and my sister two pied doves! We named them Romeo and Juliet! I just love them so much because there is just something about them, they are just so cute. Just recently we went back. He decided that he could not deal with so many birds so he gave us to more! We named them Sheril and Willie! I love them alot. They have a beautiful cooing noise! I wrote a Thing, I don't know what you call them. LOL!*
_ Delightful
Offering
Vibrant colors
Exquisite
Singing a song
_


----------



## chris purvis (Feb 23, 2004)

i got started on pigeons when i was working on a guys pump and i took interest to his birds and he gave me some. i used to raise quail and ducks so i already had some experience and supplies. they are so fun to raise. not many people can say that they have trained a bird to fly home from hundreds of miles away. its also just fun to mess around with them.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

My involvement with and love of pigeons began when Traveler and Ptero arrived in my life. 

Traveler is a soon to be 18 year old racing pigeon that came to me with severe head/eye injuries. He had been hanging around the local Green Thumb Nursery for a few days and was found lying in a pool of blood in the nursery one morning by the employees. Since a cat rescue friend of mine works there and knew I was into birds, she brought Traveler to me for care. His horrible wounds healed, but he was left blind in one eye. Traveler wears a 1987 band from the Devonshire club in the San Fernando Valley. I contacted the secretary of the club only to find that they kept records for only 5 years .. Traveler was already more than 11 or 12 at the time, so he became my first pigeon and is still with me some 6-7 years later. 

Ptero (short for Pterodactyl) was the first baby pigeon I ever raised, and he arrived on my doorstep from the same cat rescue person. Ptero quickly stole my heart as I struggled and learned to hand feed him. Ptero is now going on 4 years old and is mated to Jewel. Though it took them years, they finally hatched and raised one baby successfully and are again sitting on eggs as I write this.

Traveler and Ptero opened the flood gates, and there have been literally many hundreds of pigeons come into my care since these first ones showed me what wonderful beings pigeons are. Stinky is also a pigeon from the early days, but if I keep going, there will be no disk space left on the pigeons.com site.

Terry


----------



## Bird_girl(Ronni (Nov 29, 2004)

Wow. We all have difrent stories for doves. I hope you choose to rais them. They truly are the pets to have! THEY ROC!

Ronni


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

*Our story*

I have become involved in pigeons due to my 13 year old daughter. She has always had a love for pigeons. Each time we go to Catalina Island to scuba dive she feeds the pigeons there. She had pet chickens for a couple years and loved them to the end of all time. She named them all, she regular bathed them, feed the a hostess fruit pie daily. Was truly in love with them. Last spring we got new neighbors who are less than sociable and turned us in for having a couple chickens in the city limits. Sadly we had to give them away or face a fine. Very heart breaking event.

When the chickens were gone, my daughter was heart broken. She asked if we might be able to get some pigeons, so that is where our pigeon story began. It has been so much fun and we are learning daily about pigeons and teaching them to home. The AU connected me with a wonderful lady up north who has gone above and beyond words to teach us, help and answer our bazillion questions. 

We do plan to attempt to do young bird racing this coming year, but not because they are just race birds, because they are our pets and it is a mother / daughter hobby and quality time we spend together and we are having so much fun spoiling them and naming them and getting to know them.

Tanya


----------



## Moleman11 (Nov 20, 2004)

Well my love for pigeons is very new...only about 2 weeks old. It started with a maintenance guy at my wifes convenience store who was changing light bulbs in their awning and just decided to knock all the pigeon nests that were in his way onto the parking lot. There was a baby pigeon(about a month old) who could fly but would just hang around the parking lot because he didin't know where else to go. After a car went over him and hurt his foot my wife caught him and brought him home. We named him Odie and he's been in our care now for 2 weeks and his foot has completely healed and I have been borderline obsessed ever since. He has the run of the house and hangs out in our living room with us while we are home and has a nice big rabbit cage he stays in at night and when we are not home. If you would have asked me 3 weeks ago if there would be a pigeon living freely throughout my home I would have said you were insane. But I love this pigeon and to my surprise he's cleaner and makes less of a mess then my dogs...lol. This pigeon will be my companion for many years to come and I couldn't be happier about it.

Anyways I've rambled on long enough but thats the story of how a feral named Odie succesfully infected me with the Pijjy Bug.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Over a year ago a baby pigeon fell out of my palm tree. I fed it and I still have her, name Kippy. Now I have Kippy and company (Splash, Jack and Zeke).
I remember the olden days when the pigeons would drive me crazy. I would find them in my dog food container trapped. They were fine, I got them out. It was one of those containers that the dog would have to push the door in to get the food then the door would close. Twice a pigeon got in there and I guess ate dog food all day till I got home. Then I would have to dismantle the thing to get those guys out.

http://community.webshots.com/photo/228240010/228241205USZcjd

Top link is a picture of my dog Barkley. This was long before Kippy. Barkley was hanging outside and I noticed a baby bird like jumping on my dog wanting something. Barkley looked at me like what the "Heck" is this. I'm wondering why Barkley hasn't taken a bite of it yet. Got my dog in the house. Got a hold of a rehabber (not easy in AZ nowadays) while this bird was trying to jump up my leg. I had not a clue what it was but thought I had this unusual bird. I think I even called the Game and Fish Dept. Finally when I got this bird to a rehabber I found out it was a pigeon.
Now here we are 4 pigeons later. Lets not forget about the 100 ferals I feed everyday in my backyard. God forbid if I get home late from work.
Sometimes I think I'm losing my mind.


----------



## Jerry (Nov 21, 2003)

*Pigeons By Default*

Hello, group. I got interested (obsessed) by pigeons about a year and a half ago. It was somewhat by default, though I have always been interested in them since I was a kid when my dad brought some home from a trap set at the factory where he worked. I own and operate a campground where a group had booked a shelterhouse for a family reunion. The group did a white "dove" release in honor of two elderly matriarchs with health problems who would probably never make another reuion. It was a 4 bird release and 3 of the birds decided to stay at the campground. Two (later turned out to be a pair) were begging for food at my feet 3 days later. The other was more resourcefull, eating from bird feeders and flying freely. I managed to catch him in a live trap 2 months later. After doing some detective work I found the birds were not properly trained and did not have a chance to get back home. ETHICS! (Their offspring are homing fine.) Anyway, this led to an abiding interest in pigeons and I have been working towards building a flock of whites (and colored also) and plan on being in the white bird release business this coming spring. I now have about 100 birds.  (RE LEE has helped me by providing 4 colored racing birds that I am breeding back into my white line to improve their speed and homing ability.) Enough ramble...


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Hey Jerry sounds like you are coming along great with your birds. These posts all sound good as to why pigeons became a part of some ones life. While we really do not know each other in the real life. We are all some sort of friend here on this forum. With one thing in common. The pigeon.


----------



## pigeon george (Aug 7, 2003)

*part of the family*

Dad had pigeons before i was a gleam in his eye, for twenty six years i watched him with his birds, sure he taught me things but he cared for the birds. Upon my fathers passing i took over the flock, he never seemed to have more than thirty birds, but every day i would let them fly my mother would go the window upon hearing the wing slap in hopes my father's passing was a bad dream. after a couple months she contacted one of his ols friends and upon my arrival at the coop that day found it empty. At first i was angry that the only living thing my father left was gone, but it truly was too much for my mother to handel, and soo i accepted it.
Eleven years later i started to work for an airline in N.Y.C. and before long came upon a sick mother pigeon with a squeker by her side i took the two birds in but failed to save the mother. Dads training was second nature in careing for the fellow and now it seems in the blink of an eye or five years
i have two lofts with 120 pigeons collectivly. I fly my birds as my father did,
and it is very rewarding that my neighbors stop by to say how beautifull they are and it has changed their perspective of pigeons as they watch the birds fly free yet land only in my yard or in front of my house. ( guess they always missed me chasing the birds of their roofs at first  )


----------



## birdy (Mar 18, 2004)

I got hooked as a boy when an older neighbor kid had a backyard loft with racers. I first saw them flying around the tree tops of the neighborhood and went to investigate and then saw them just disappear into his coop. That just amazed me and still does to this day. This was in the early 1960s and there was a merit badge program for boy scouts in pigeon raising which gave you some direction and guidance as to their care - maybe it's still with the boy scout's program. I sure hope so.

I've had racing homers off and on most of my life but only started club racing in the mid 1980s. I got away from it and got back again 3 years ago. I think it gets in your blood. It's such a thrill to see them fly around the loft and to see them come home from training tosses and the races. They are truly magnificent creatures.

I really enjoy reading everyones posts on what sparked them to pigeons. Thanks, Robert, for starting this thread.

Bruce


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Up till 1996 I don't think the presence of pigeons anywhere even registered with me. Then I found what I later realized was a racing pigeon nibbling at houseplants in my lounge (2nd floor apt with balcony, and door was open). I ushered him out and put water down and found some seed at the corner store (I had to find out what they ate first!), and he stayed around for 3 days before flying off. Wonderfully tame and friendly bird, too. 

I wished he'd come back, but next winter I found a pair nesting on my balcony. Well, I found this scrawny little thing I didn't recognise first, which was of course a baby pigeon. They stayed for 18 months, raising young, and the male was more like a pet than a wild bird. I used to play with the squabbies, and they and their friends would line up next to me on the railing. I was 'uncle pigeon'  . Of course, I got hassle from the management, but my pigeons stayed until the male just disappeared one day, on a 'routine flight'.

Now and then I have found a sick or injured bird, or starved squab, which go the bird hospital (I'm not home enough to be able to give daily care to rescues) and most of them made it and for all I know still hang out around the hospital.

I now have another pair who have been nesting regularly since the spring in their little shelter - but they get plastic eggs - and another two who roost nightly.

Most of my involvement is with Cynthia's rescue pigeons, however, and with helping with feeding the flocks in her city. Helping with the aviary, cleaning up poop, etc. may not be a non-pigeon person's idea of relaxation, but for me it is a time when I interact with the pigeons, really get to know them and understand them and their individual personalities. To me, from the biggest rescue homer to the smallest, plainest feral, they are all beautiful - not just birds, but truly little feathery friends who accept me into their 'home'.

John


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

I am like many and got hooked when I was a kid, first it was barneys as we called them, then me and my buddies started searching out various breeds from poultry auctions and feed store's (somebodys culls), when I was in High School I belonged to FFA and my project was both Angus Cattle and Racing Homers. No doubt there is something magical about these birds and how they get into your blood, personally I don't think that we are all that different and I think that we have all been bitten by the same bug. Some of us have a passion that connot be ignored whether it is breeding a sporting breed,Show breed or feeding birds at the park. These birds have played these same parts in peoples lives over a thousand years. There are literally hundreds and hundreds of different breeds all of them developed through the centeries. For me these birds are a way of life. My breed of choice is the Birmingham Roller. I love breeding them,training them and caring for them. And I enjoy competing with them so that they can show others what they are made of. Another important aspect is the people that I have met through the birds. I have stood in peoples backyards under teams of these birds from coast to coast and many points in between including Canada and Hawaii, from the inner city of LA to the Victorians of Mass. I have had people stay in my home not only from accross the US but also from Canada, UK and Holland. And like here there is only one thing that brought us together "pigeons" who woulda thought that a bird could do such a thing.

PS Robert I get the feeling that you are biting at the bit to put some pairs down LOL


----------



## Jeno99 (Dec 7, 2004)

I first got the bug when I was 12. My friend has a loft and I always thought the birds were so cool. They had 75 pigeons than 6 cats got into the loft somehowand killed all except 11  . Until they got the problem solved i got the pigeons. I had the pigeons all summer long and I grew onto them. They were great I hope to get more soon! Over 3 months i raised 5 squabs without any dying but I did have some unfertile eggs.
Ethan Jeno


P.S. 2 of the 6 cats are dead . and the rest dont dare show there face and if they do we find a rock or some sticks to chase them off.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Yes I am ready to put some birds together. I will probabably put a few pair together next week. Then wait on the others. Fans its better to wait awhile for the better weather. But I have three older cocks that I want to try and see if they still hit. So I think I will start them early to see if they will hit. . Breeding season is a good time. Seeing the young hopefuls leave the nest and develop.


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

I now have 3 sets of eggs in my loft. Love is really in the air.  I have never had baby pijjies, so needless to say, I am very excited and cant wait to see them. I have never seen a newborn pijjie. This is going to be another new learning step in pigeon raising.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

My pigeon story is pretty much the same as many here. I was hooked on pigeons as a kid. It started with a love for all birds. I just found birds incredibly facinating to watch. I love to see them fly. Crows were of particular interest to me in my very young years. I wanted to have a crow more than anything but because they are not sold at stores and nobody here in Canada actually bred them, that never came to pass. I was facinated by their shiny black feathers and their size and intelligence. I did many school projects on the crow in science classes. I digress though. LOL. I just really have always loved birds and I'd go through phases of which kind of bird I would follow next. As a kid I was more of a loner and I would be out on my bike in the summers following birds everywhere. I remember on one of my bike excursions finding a house where there was a huge loft in the yard with homing pigeons. Luckily the backyard was next to a huge field that anyone could access. So I spent many the weekend there in this field against the fence to this man's yard watching his birds fly in circles over the area. I remember the smell of the loft, the sound of whirling wings collectively flying over head. Up until this time, I never really saw many pigeons up close before. We lived in a small urban city and pigeons didn't really frequent the suburbs much. When I saw these homing pigeons for the first time I was spellbound by their beauty; the colours, the size of them and how 'different' they seemed from other birds. Eventually, this man took notice of me hanging around his yard every weekend from morning till afternoon and came over to talk to me. I asked him about his birds and he told me that they were racing homers. I was a very shy kid so I didn't want to ask him a lot of questions and he must have realized this. So he just let me watch his birds in solitude. My parents fostered a love of animals into me and wanted me give me the chance to have pigeons but at the time, they didn't know where to obtain any. So a couple of years later, by surprise I received two ring neck doves as a Christmas present (From my parents) not Santa  They said Santa wouldn't bring animals for presents to kids, that was not part of his agreement...whatever that meant. LOL. Anyways I was obsolutely thrilled by these two doves. They were the best present I had ever gotten. Tame and so beautiful up close as I'd never seen a dove up close before at that time. Then about a year later, my mom was working with a lady who's father raised homing pigeons. My desire to have pigeons was still going strong at this point and my mom arranged to get a pair for me. One weekend, my father and I spent the whole time building a small loft for them. And the next weekend I got the birds. WOW, they were so beautiful and big to me up close. They became my best friends, along with the doves, and my guinea pig, Skunky. I spent all my free time with my animals. Sadly, about a year later, my pigeons were killed by a feral cat that got into my loft. As much as I knew, and as careful as I was, I was still a kid. One night my hen didn't come home by 9pm and it was starting to get dark. They had just had their first set of chicks and were still brooding them in the nest. The male bird was on the nest at the time. It was a school night and I had to get to bed, but I was worried why my hen hadn't come home yet. My loft was just a small backyard affair with a simple opening for the birds to enter and exit (which I thought was small enough to not allow cats in). In any case, I decided at that time that I had no choice but to leave it open over night so that my bird could get back in. I went to bed worried, frantic, wondering. I woke up first thing the next morning to find that the birds were all dead. The hen had come home at some point and I found her, and her two chicks eaten. The father had managed to get away somehow but never came back after that. It was a hard, cold lesson learned for me. My parents were also devestated and shocked. They said no more pigeons after the bloodshed. And I never had anymore until a few years ago. Which brings me to now where I currently keep giant runt pigeons....4 of them. So, I think the love of pigeons never goes away and like many here have said, it's often in the blood.


Brad


----------



## Lee (Jul 28, 2001)

*why*

Lee here, 
Some 50 yrs ago my father came home with two pigeons in a box they belonged to a friend of his at work,i held one of them and then let it go i found out later that they went home to their loft and i was hooked from that time on. Ceaser said "once you hold a dove in your hand then you will forever hold the dove if not in your hand then surely in your heart"There is something about a bird that comes home to you something in their nature that makes me love them. Someday i will lose them to my age or illness and even now i dread that day .Some people look at me like i am a fool to keep pigeons but then they have never held one never seen a little baby fresh out of a shell or held it in their hand while it wiggled,they have never held a full grown pigeon wiggling trying to get out of your hand to fly home.WHY? beats me but i do know that they are in my heart to stay...............


----------



## rosey_love (Mar 21, 2004)

This doesnt really have anything to do with this or anything but I love fantales! I was thinking on getting a pair of them next. Are they easy to look after? Alot of the fantales I see they have ruffeled up tail feathers  Well they are sertanly a very popular bird and almost all the pigeons breaders I know raise them!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I've loved birds my entire life and had pet birds of various kinds since I was three years old. In fact, I've never been without at least one pet bird. But the "pigeon bug" is a whole new order of magnitude! I had pigeons for about five years when I was a teenager, but to be honest they were just more pets. I didn't fly them, didn't show them, didn't know anyone else who had them. I gave them away when I got married and I don't remember it being a big deal to me, or perhaps it's just that getting married at 18 was a much bigger deal.  

Fast forward to four years ago. At that point we had cage birds in the house and a pair of Pilgrim geese in the yard because I had fallen in love with geese. A lost roller showed up in the street in front of our house. She was first pointed out by my then 12-year-old deaf son, who was waiting for the bus. Three days later the pigeon was still hanging around and I figured I'd better catch her before the neighborhood cats did. With my daughter's help, we easily caught her. It turned out she was sick and I took her to the vet. We bonded over Baytril and the rest is history.

Today we have 62 pigeons representing 9 breeds, have been to our first show and plan to do more. I don't know what it is about pigeons, but at this point in my life I find them absolutely addictive.


----------



## rosey_love (Mar 21, 2004)

Well people around the world awile ago used to keep them for messaging. they would attach a letter to their leg and let it go and in one of my books it said passenger pigeons save thousands of amaricans lives. I think it might have somthing to do with it. And also it is a hobbie. My birds remane my best friends forever and never is gonna change.


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

I have always had open arms to any animal in need. I always cheer for the underdog. My husband is allergic to almost every kind of animal except birds. Those combinations can make my story short, but...

I had always wanted to have pigeons that fly free and would fly home to me. I told my husband when he retires and when we settle down and stop moving I was going to have a loft of pigeons. Well he retired and we settled down, but pigeons were not in my sight until... one night as I drove on an isolated road I saw a pigeon on the road at the last minute and slammed on the brakes. I got out of my car and found this confused pigeon standing inches away from my tire. Talk about close call. I quickly grabbed him thinking he was injured and put him in my car. As I got back in my car a cat walked by and gave me what looked like a dirty look. So, I assumed the cat had injured the pigeon. 

At home I fed him some bread. (giggle) By morning light he seemed to be fine so I brought him outside and watched him walk around my back yard, but he did not fly. My husband did an internet search and found pigeons.com The 'old timers' on this site taught me how to take care of pigeons. I found out he was just a squeaker. Being told that I had imprinted him was all I needed to hear. His personal behavior gave him the name of "Turkey". He started my pigeon life. I now have over 50 rescued pigeons. I don't think I'll ever have a free flying loft. I have big hawk problems here. 

Julie


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Pigeon Fever !*

Oh it does the soul good to read how others caught the fever. It feels so good to know that there are other "odd balls" out there in the world. I first caught the fever in 1964, when my grandmother allowed me to put some pigeons into a section of her garage. Forty years later, I can still remember Bobo and his mate, and the first egg, and the first babies.
Bobo was a .25 cent feral purchased at a farmers market, and his mate a .75 cent fancy pigeon. I have since spent 10,000 times that amount for a pigeon, but I get just as excited as that very first one !!!! I wish I could put my finger on it, as to where the facination comes from or why exactly. Now, the birds are so intertwined with my own personal history, it is hard to put my finger on it. Loved ones who were involved with me in pigeons, who are no longer with us. I realize I am simply a caregiver, but they give so much joy and satisfaction , I just can't find the words to explain.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm with you, Warren. There's something too deep and mysterious to explain about our bond with pigeons.


----------



## Bird_girl(Ronni (Nov 29, 2004)

* Wow. You all have awesome stories. I am truly touched on how so many of you have diffrent stories on how you came to love and care for pigeons! For me the pigeon hero is my uncle I know I told you already my story but, I just want to tell you why I love them so much. They are very important to me. When I have had a bad day I come home and sing to them talk to them,ect. When I sing to them or cry they don't tell me my singing is bad or go cry to someone else. (not that anyone does.) Anyway what I am saying is they are special, sure they can not bark or do flips, but they are special. I think they are the best pets to have. I really hope you choose to share this wonderful pigeon and dove experience with us! I am sure you will grow to love and care for them as we did!!!!!  

Ronni*


----------



## Lynnette (Dec 12, 2004)

*a love for pigeons*

For many years I have enjoyed being amongst feral pigeons in Parks and always longed to have either doves or pigeons. They really are such gentle birds and their cooing in trees during the summer seems create a feeling of peace. I have just acquired my first 2 pigeons. They are pure white homers and their beauty and tranquillity are a joy. They also have a long history of dwelling with people and I am grateful that I can now be a part of that history. I plan to have about 12 birds asap. I am so glad to have found this Forum. I live in New Zealand.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I have read many good short stories On why different people has come to enjoy pigeons. These tell alone help the pigeon carry forward. For as long as people see .The interst in them hobbys grow. Or just feeding in the park and such brings more people to be intreged. in the bird. And nothing relaxes you more then something you enjoy. I talk to a few people I went to school with every so often. Some I have not seen for 30 years. And most ask Do you still have pigeons. When I say yes. They most often say. You have allways had pigeons. That has been the truth. Most my life is haveing some kind of pigeons around .And that is part of my daily living. Looks like others here will live out haveing some sort of pigeons in ther lifes for many years to come. Great stories on the birds. enjoy reading them.


----------



## Bird_girl(Ronni (Nov 29, 2004)

I am glad you liked the stories! If you need any help with your birds, just come to us for help! You can always count on pigeon talk!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Ok Ronni I will remember that.


----------



## Bird_girl(Ronni (Nov 29, 2004)

Okay!!! :d


----------



## Hanie (Oct 14, 2004)

*What brought me on to pijis?*

My friend was getting a faintail for her birthday so we went to a pigeon racer just across the road from me. We talk etc and when I came home I went on the net looking for things about pijis (by that time I was indulged in the beautiful animals and wanted some myself) and found this site which has been far more helpful than any other site. Now Im getting 4 pijis hopefully TODAY!!!!!  
you cant say how excited I am!  Pics of the pijis on my thread 'MY pijis'

Hanie


----------

